# What is this? PVC cup with some kind of fluid...



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

So I'm asking a lot of random questions but I finally got my boat at my house after 1 year and have time to mess around.

What is this? It has one small cable/wire running to it and when you unscrew the cap there is some kind of mechanism in it, it looks pretty worn out. The mechanism looks like it's floating in a clear think fluid. Any ideas? Its in my back hatch. It's an 01 Maverick.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

99pictures


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Picture


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Ducer


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

So there used to be a transducer one my boat I guess.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree, transducer!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Tilly_Copano said:


> So there used to be a transducer one my boat I guess.


Looks like it's still there. Anyone's guess as to if it works or not.

Try to search for information on "shoot through" transducers. Often times people will to put the element in mineral oil or something to get the best readings through the hull. The previous owner of my boat just used silicone to secure a transom mount to the inside of the hull and it worked surprisingly well (I still changed my setup, though).


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe shoot thru transducers should be mounted directly to the hull via epoxy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I believe shoot thru transducers should be mounted directly to the hull via epoxy.


You can build a dam with putty and set the transducer in it then heat the epoxy up with a heat gun to make the bubbles rise out so they don’t cause distortion.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

I did that same set up on my kayak many years ago still works today. I would fill the pvc cup with water even though the transducer was sitting flat on the inside of the hull works very well through plastic never tried through fiberglass. Did the silicone thing with the transducer and best I could get was about a year before it would stop working so went to the pvc cup.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can build a dam with putty and set the transducer in it then heat the epoxy up with a heat gun to make the bubbles rise out so they don’t cause distortion.


All shoot thru transducers should come with epoxy. Silicon is not a long term solution for transducers. Use the epoxy that comes with the transducer. Push transducer into epoxy and let it set. I don't get why anyone would make a PVC cup for the transducer when its made to sit directly on the hull.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

You think it still works? Is it supposed to hook up to my lowrance?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> You think it still works? Is it supposed to hook up to my lowrance?


I’d chunk that conglomeration and epoxy it to the hull like we are talking about. Use a heat gun to remove air bubbles from the epoxy before it hardens.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Tilly_Copano said:


> You think it still works? Is it supposed to hook up to my lowrance?


If its a lowrance transducer then it should hook up no problem. Just double check the connections on the male and female sides before plugging it in. I accidently tried plugging mine in upside down one to many times and had to get a new transducer bc I mucked up the pins in the female side. And the shoot thru hull transducers are super inexpensive. The one I have was less than $80 for my lowrance unit and it has a water temp sensor as well.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d chunk that conglomeration and epoxy it to the hull like we are talking about. Use a heat gun to remove air bubbles from the epoxy before it hardens.


Doesn't the heat gun just cause the epoxy to kick faster?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> Doesn't the heat gun just cause the epoxy to kick faster?


Cure time depends on the epoxy. You don’t want air bubbles in it. I use heat to pop air bubbles in the rods I build with no issues. It will run more then kick after it cools. You know this.


----------

